# The Soul Consortium - Available for pre-order



## Paradox 99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like this is the appropriate place to share my good news.
It's not actually on the shelves until July 1st, but Medallion Press have begun their marketing. My debut novel, The Soul Consortium is now up on Amazon! 

Amazon Link

More about the book at Medallion Press

Though I mostly lurk here now, I still think of Chronicles as the place that got me motivated the most when I started thinking about writing seriously. So thanks all!

I'll update this thread with news on the novel as and when it pops up.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent news. Well done!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm. I don't read much sci-fi, but the description on Amazon sounds quite intriguing. Reminds me of the thingy [I know all the technical terms ] in The Deadly Assassin Dr Who serial that was a sort of archive/holodeck for Time Lords.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Jan 9, 2012)

thaddeus6th said:


> Hmm. I don't read much sci-fi, but the description on Amazon sounds quite intriguing. Reminds me of the thingy [I know all the technical terms ] in The Deadly Assassin Dr Who serial that was a sort of archive/holodeck for Time Lords.


Thanks, yes! You're talking about The Matrix, I know the story well being a Dr Who fan. There are similarities, definitely. You could also imagine it to be a bit like Quantum Leap. The real difference though is that the user of the W.O.O.M (as it's called) cannot influence the life they are experiencing - it's a memory in which the user cannot escape until the life is over. It was a lot of fun to write, especially making the voice unique for each of the characters.


----------



## Prefx (Jan 15, 2012)

Good job, old friend. I'll check it out.


----------



## phileomiomai (Jun 24, 2012)

your book still has not been released? I really like the synopsis on the amazon site.

Is it going to kindle as well? ibooks?


----------



## Paradox 99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the interest. 

It's strange actually - the book isn't officially launched until July 1st (that's this Sunday! I'm getting a little excited!), but in the US, Amazon have already started shipping it out to people. There are readers half way through the book before I've even got the author copies in my hand. 

I've been told it will be available in all electronic formats, though some may release later than others.

Here's the link to the kindle version

And, for anyone interested (I could use some 'likes' over at facebook), here's my author page

Thanks!


----------



## Paradox 99 (Jul 1, 2012)

So here it is. A big day for me. My first published novel!
I've already posted the links in my previous posts, so I won't bore you with any more except the one to my web page. But if any of you are hot shots at the Empire movie quizes, you may want to check out my own one here for a bit of Soul Consortium related fun.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Aug 16, 2013)

FYI, Medallion are doing a promotion on this book for the next month. You can pick up the Ebook for free over at Amazon... (there's probably a UK link too)

Amazon.com: The Soul Consortium eBook: Simon West-Bulford: Kindle Store


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. My wallet's as empty as a eunuch's underpants so this sort of thing proves very handy.


----------

